# Finally had a good walk to the lake - hubby on his best behavior!



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hubby was right on top of snorkels the whole time, bless his heart. Rebel had either never seen waves before or had forgotten - he was trying to bite them and ended up running up and down the beach in the water barking and going nuts. He had a fantastic time and really didn't want to leave. 

The other dog is Riley, our neighbor's Shi Tzu I think. Maybe Llasa Apso? Cute little dogs, they have two of them but only one wanted to come with us. We brought him home covered in mud so I doubt they are too happy with either of us!

Everything is far away - I couldn't figure out the zoom on the camera. I'll have to look before i go next time, when I am not standing in the wind with dogs running all over the place.










This is the path down there









Rebel either hasn't noticed the water or is distracted by a smell









My husband watching carefully! He said be sure to get a picture of it.









Snorkels wanted to eat all the horseapples. There were lots of the in the water and on the beach. She never stops thinking about food.









Rebel kind of freaked Riley out with all his barking and runnning around. 









Snorkels looking for food in the water. 










Rebel biting the waves.

All in all, a great trip down there.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like y'all had a good time!! Mine want nothing to do with water lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Zeus&Slim09 said:


> Looks like y'all had a good time!! Mine want nothing to do with water lol


yep, as soon as it gets warmer I have to start making Rebel swim down there. Not being a swimming kind of dog, he's not gonna like it I don't think. But the rehab folks say he needs it for his joints.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love your dogs! They look like they had a great time. Your hubby is probably scared of you a little after all the mud wrestling you did last time so figured he better behave and keep a close eye on things. Tell him we all said, "Good boy...." :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Awesome pictures!!:thumb:

Now you DO understand that "horse apples" are kinda like just further processed green tripe, yes!?LOL :lol: 
(Snorkels asked me to make sure you understood why she is eating them!!:wink


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Awesome pictures!!:thumb:
> 
> Now you DO understand that "horse apples" are kinda like just further processed green tripe, yes!?LOL :lol:
> (Snorkels asked me to make sure you understood why she is eating them!!:wink


I know the horse apples you mean - the ones down here are the ones that actually fall from trees  

I think most people call them bodark trees:

Hedgeapple.com - Buy Hedgeapples Here. Learn everything about the Osage Orange tree and the Hedgeapple


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> I know the horse apples you mean - the ones down here are the ones that actually fall from trees
> 
> I think most people call them bodark trees:
> 
> Hedgeapple.com - Buy Hedgeapples Here. Learn everything about the Osage Orange tree and the Hedgeapple


HAHAHAHA...OMG....Ive never heard them called that!!LOL :lol:

But ya...Rhett says he agrees with me anyways!!:tongue1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I read that page and it says "In Texas they call them horse apples." SO I guess no one else does!

I know Snorkels went crazy over her first ones, they were all over and she was doing her level best to eat one. 

And Rhett is one smart boy!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

So cute! And you've succesfully gotten your hubbs trained again! Good for you! lol

I just wanna snuggle Rebel!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHAHA...OMG....Ive never heard them called that!!LOL :lol:
> 
> But ya...Rhett says he agrees with me anyways!!:tongue1:



haha I've never heard them be called anything other than a horse apple. To be honest I didn't even know what type of tree they fell from. :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Zeus&Slim09 said:


> haha I've never heard them be called anything other than a horse apple. To be honest I didn't even know what type of tree they fell from. :lol:


LOL


"Horse apples" and "Road Apples" both come from the south end of a north bound horse in my neck of the woods!!!HAHA


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! What a beautiful place to go for a walk. I can tell the dogs are having a great time! :happy:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Now you DO understand that "horse apples" are kinda like just further processed green tripe, yes!?LOL :lol:
> (Snorkels asked me to make sure you understood why she is eating them!!:wink


Even though I didn't actually know that about horse poo, I've never been bothered so much when Mateo goes for those "apples" on the Bridle Path in Central Park. I mean, it's basically digested hay and grasses-- there are certainly worse things out there!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Even though I didn't actually know that about horse poo, I've never been bothered so much when Mateo goes for those "apples" on the Bridle Path in Central Park. I mean, it's basically digested hay and grasses-- there are certainly worse things out there!


HAHA, yup!!:lol:

Only issue that can come from it can be from if a horse is fed corn, as it can also be found in the stool...and if your dog has allergies well there are more issues then just the fact that they are eating corn!!:wink:

And that being said....Rhett STILL loves his manure balls!LOL :lol:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have discovered a thoroughly disgusting thing about Rebel.

We had to have our septic line replaced from the house to the tanks - they couldn't replace it for a couple of days so since we had company the septic people just dug an open trough out there for the septic to flow into the tank.

Then they came and shoveled alot of that septic-covered mud out onto the grass when they installed the line.

Rebel loves it - he SNEAKS over there since he knows I don't like him to, in order to eat the poopy mud. 

If I let him go off the front steps in the dark, he will act like he is going out to the cars to pee - and then crouch down and sneak along the fenceline back to the septic line. 

I have to say, I didn't mind him kissing me after eating bloody meat, but I'm not letting him kiss me after eating people crap.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> I have to say, I didn't mind him kissing me after eating bloody meat, but I'm not letting him kiss me after eating people crap.


Ummm, yeah. Not so much!

Otherwise... the dogs are adjusting to the move back to Texas? The scenery and walking path looks picture perfect for quality time with the pups...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ummm, yeah. Not so much!
> 
> Otherwise... the dogs are adjusting to the move back to Texas? The scenery and walking path looks picture perfect for quality time with the pups...


It is a fantastic environment for them - 15 acres of land to roam, and a five minute walk to the lake. I can't wait until it's warm enough to start swimming. 

snorkels is pretty much ok now, the move was hardest on her.

And I am getting a good idea of just how out of shape I am!! Rebel and i took a tour of the whole property yesterday at a pretty fast walk and it about killed me.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> I have discovered a thoroughly disgusting thing about Rebel.
> 
> We had to have our septic line replaced from the house to the tanks - they couldn't replace it for a couple of days so since we had company the septic people just dug an open trough out there for the septic to flow into the tank.
> 
> ...


You are not alone......Both Ari and especially Kai were going after the poopy sand cakes after a septic back up at our rental last year! YUK!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> You are not alone......Both Ari and especially Kai were going after the poopy sand cakes after a septic back up at our rental last year! YUK!


In a kind of sick way, I'm glad to hear that. At least I know Rebel isn't a total weirdo.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that everyone had a good time!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful. Very peaceful looking place.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can only imagine how it must feel after being in a city wowy. It's a very beautiful place and so good for the dogs and you. I just love living in the country. Even though when I lived in town I guess you can't call it that bad as it is only around 4000 people.

God lord my dogs eat so much horse poo that there poop looks just like horse poop but in the shape of dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I can only imagine how it must feel after being in a city wowy. It's a very beautiful place and so good for the dogs and you. I just love living in the country. Even though when I lived in town I guess you can't call it that bad as it is only around 4000 people.
> 
> God lord my dogs eat so much horse poo that there poop looks just like horse poop but in the shape of dogs.


Yes, I only lived in a city the last 6 years. Before that I was always either in the country or once we lived in a small town of 800 people. When I was alot younger, we lived so remotely we only went to town once a month. 

I'm not sure I live in the country any more though - I mean, we are out here and we have some space but since they put the lake in there are lots more houses. i remember when we could sit on the porch and see zero lights anywhere. I really wish they had put the lake somewhere else. It also made my property taxes go sky high.

It's nice to take the dogs down there but we used to have a nice stock pond we could swim in, and a creek right below that to fish. That's all gone now.


----------

